# Fishing bow



## JustCliff

Here are some pics of an old Bear White Tail II I had laying around. I wanted just one more option for obtaining fish in difficult times.
I had the guy at the bow shop take it apart for me so I could clean it up and paint it. I used what I had as for the colors.
Once I got it done I had installed
AMS retriever
1 pin sight
roller rest
finger savers on the string
noch
I also got 2 fishing arrows, all for $129. I though it was a good deal. 
I did have an idea today. Usually when folks go fishing for carp they throw them back or leave them on the bank. I thought about using them as fertalizer. Any opinions??


----------



## Magus

Sweet! I have a bear take down recurve in one of my kits I put an old open face on for that.looks like I could take some lessons from your set up, thanks!

Carp are not only edible if dressed fresh,but tasty! and you still have that big hunk of "mud meat" you cut off the spine for composting.kind of having your fish and eating it too.


----------



## md1911

I have never bow fished for carp. Have you? I bow hunt for gar every year though. That's a blast I hunt out of a reguler canoe


----------



## Magus

You use a flat bottom John boat and bait them with dog food and pop them when they surface.the stiller the water the better too.
I think I'll buy some 400 stainless rod and make a fish spear...


----------



## md1911

I use dog food for gar. And I agree carp taste good


----------



## JustCliff

I do need to learn to dress a carp out and find the "good" meat. I will be fishing from my canoe also. I have not bow fished before, i figured I could wing it and learn. 
Took the bow into the shop and asked about getting it set up to do bow fishing, fully expecting to be looked at like a 3 eyed goat. Come to find out, he is really into it. He has 3 or 4 bows set up for it and they do tournaments around here. I got lucky. The guy is really helpful and willing to get a beginer started. 
Magus: I was thinking about the spear the other day. I was also thinking frog gig. Post some pics when you finish. I think i will just use W-1. I think I still have some around........ somewhere?
(Sidetrack)
I will go back and do business with him for my long bow purchase. Good customer service is hard to find these days!!!!!


----------



## frizzyfran

I have a Bear " Lights Out" compound bow....what modifications should be made to make it a fish bow? Secondly, are these removable mods so as to go back into a big-game bow, or would it be easier to mod a crossbow?


----------



## JustCliff

frizzyfran said:


> I have a Bear " Lights Out" compound bow....what modifications should be made to make it a fish bow? Secondly, are these removable mods so as to go back into a big-game bow, or would it be easier to mod a crossbow?


Nothing permanet was done to it. Everything is just bolt on. The list in the original post was what was put on. 
I have never seen a cross bow as a fishing bow. ( I will now search Youtube for videos....ok ...maybe tomorrow.


----------



## md1911

Its old but I have taken a lot of gar with it.


----------



## frizzyfran

JC, you had said that you had it taken it apart to paint it, I was wondering the bolt on additions, are they easily modded or do I need a bow press? I have a huge collection of rods/tackle for all sorts of fresh/salt water fishing but if I find myself in an area where I can see fish and they don't "take the bait" a secondary plan sounds good. Though I never tried to bow-fish I'm sure with practice I could become good enough. One can never have too many plan b's in the pocket you know. Thanks for responding.


----------



## JustCliff

frizzyfran said:


> JC, you had said that you had it taken it apart to paint it, I was wondering the bolt on additions, are they easily modded or do I need a bow press? I have a huge collection of rods/tackle for all sorts of fresh/salt water fishing but if I find myself in an area where I can see fish and they don't "take the bait" a secondary plan sounds good. Though I never tried to bow-fish I'm sure with practice I could become good enough. One can never have too many plan b's in the pocket you know. Thanks for responding.


I had it unstrung in a bow press. I knew the potential of it going all to hell on me if I tried to "shade tree" it.
I think the only mod that needed the bow press was the fingersavers on the string. Everything else was mounted to an existing hole.
I pulled up a pic of a Lights Out. It looks like you would have the same mounting holes.


----------



## frizzyfran

JustCliff said:


> I had it unstrung in a bow press. I knew the potential of it going all to hell on me if I tried to "shade tree" it.
> I think the only mod that needed the bow press was the fingersavers on the string. Everything else was mounted to an existing hole.
> I pulled up a pic of a Lights Out. It looks like you would have the same mounting holes.


Yea, I am sure I can get the parts after a quick search last night. thank you again and I liked the pic you shared. I have a older Bear compound bow as well from the early 90's and I decided to re-string that and make the modifications to that bow instead of my current one. I figure that way I have less of a concern on messing around with the assembly. Make sure to use wax on your strings to preserve them from dry rot and a trick I learned was to heat up the wax just enough that it is soft but not melted. When the wax isn't heated it crumbles and doesn't get in between the cords. I would suggest that you have a noticeable film on it prior to use, and re-wax after any use during wet,humid days. Since it will be used as a means to provide fish the risk of dry-rot and fraying will be enhanced thus the need for one more item to stock on! I'm sure you probably already have this knowledge but I posted for those who do not. Ty again.


----------



## JustCliff

I use bee's wax on mine. 
I picked up another string when I picked up the bow. Gave me a good deal on it. 

Hope to get the Martin Viper or Mamba for Fathers Day. Been dropping hints and leaving the web page up so it could be seen by my wife.


----------



## Magus

JustCliff said:


> I do need to learn to dress a carp out and find the "good" meat. I will be fishing from my canoe also. I have not bow fished before, i figured I could wing it and learn.
> Took the bow into the shop and asked about getting it set up to do bow fishing, fully expecting to be looked at like a 3 eyed goat. Come to find out, he is really into it. He has 3 or 4 bows set up for it and they do tournaments around here. I got lucky. The guy is really helpful and willing to get a beginer started.
> Magus: I was thinking about the spear the other day. I was also thinking frog gig. Post some pics when you finish. I think i will just use W-1. I think I still have some around........ somewhere?
> (Sidetrack)
> I will go back and do business with him for my long bow purchase. Good customer service is hard to find these days!!!!!


A rule of thumb is:
Two fingers wide,it goes with the hide.if you cut and still see pinkish crud go another half inch.


----------



## The_Blob

much nicer than my setup...

fiberglass 25# child's bow with a coffee can bolted to it with 50# test coiled inside... 

 :nuts:


----------

